# Case 2090 hydraulic problems



## jasper75 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have a case 2090 that has started cting up about 1 month ago for no apparent reason.What it is doing is it will not lift the front laoder or the 3 piont unless the clutch is pressed...also jumps when clutch is let out.Anyone have any ideas? thank you in advance


----------

